# Milan primavera in Serie B



## 7vinte (25 Maggio 2019)

Con il pareggio con la Fiorentina il Milan primavera retrocede in Primavera due.


----------



## James45 (25 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Con il pareggio con la Fiorentina il Milan primavera retrocede in Primavera due.




altra figura di melma...


----------



## 6milan (25 Maggio 2019)

Difendere 1-0 per 89 minuti, chissà chi gliel'ha insegnato


----------



## Milanlove (25 Maggio 2019)

Mi viene da vomitare.

Che vergogna.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2019)

Sono tutti scarsi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Con il pareggio con la Fiorentina il Milan primavera retrocede in Primavera due.



Giusta conseguenza di un settore trascurato dopo gli scempi perpetrati dal duo sciagura l'anno scorso, si è provato a inserire un paio di elementi decenti a gennaio ma era troppo poco e troppo tardi. Forse anche l'età media molto bassa ha inciso, insieme al totalmente inadeguato Lupi che ha buttato in vacca tre quarti di stagione. Scelta improvvida anche quella di Beretta al posto di Galli...non parliamo poi della cacciata di Bianchessi. Per fortuna qui i risultati contano zero, ma bisognerà ricominciare a programmare seriamente.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Con il pareggio con la Fiorentina il Milan primavera retrocede in Primavera due.


Se l'idea di gioco e quella della prima squadra ( dovrebbe essere cosi ) non c'è da meravigliarsi.. abbiamo un idea di calcio che peggiora tutti i giocatori possibile che una cosa del genere non viene recepita?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Maggio 2019)

Se ogni5/6 mesi distruggi tutto queste cose possono succedere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Maggio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Forse anche l'età media molto bassa ha inciso.



Eh ma sai, oggi c’è la mania dei poppanti, poi si vede che risultati portano...

Che vergogna, che disonore.


----------



## Giangy (25 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Con il pareggio con la Fiorentina il Milan primavera retrocede in Primavera due.



Un insulto alla storia del Milan. Anche se si tratta della primavera, resta sempre un degrado.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Maggio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Giusta conseguenza di un settore trascurato dopo gli scempi perpetrati dal duo sciagura l'anno scorso, si è provato a inserire un paio di elementi decenti a gennaio ma era troppo poco e troppo tardi. Forse anche l'età media molto bassa ha inciso, insieme al totalmente inadeguato Lupi che ha buttato in vacca tre quarti di stagione. Scelta improvvida anche quella di Beretta al posto di Galli. Per fortuna qui i risultati contano zero, ma bisognerà ricominciare a programmare seriamente.



Non per girare il coltello nella piaga, ma anche Gattuso è passato dalla primavera in tempi recenti.

Eppure una volta dal nostro settore giovanile uscivano Baresi, Maldini, Albertini ... ma che sta succedendo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2019)

l'antipasto dell'anno prossimo?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non per girare il coltello nella piaga, ma *anche Gattuso è passato dalla primavera in tempi recenti*.
> 
> Eppure una volta dal nostro settore giovanile uscivano Baresi, Maldini, Albertini ... ma che sta succedendo?



Fece giusto in tempo a beccare una bella cinquina dal Sassuolo, tanto per gradire. E giustamente è stato premiato con la promozione.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2019)

Complimenti a Mirabilandia e a Monaca


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (25 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Con il pareggio con la Fiorentina il Milan primavera retrocede in Primavera due.



E' una vergogna per la nostra storia.
Non seguo molto la Primavera ma tutti i cambiamenti (Bianchessi, Galli) non sembrano aver fatto bene


----------



## Maximo (25 Maggio 2019)

La cosa che mi fa ridere è come sia stato pompato mediaticamente il n°10 della primavera per un gol. Evidentemente anche lui non è il fenomeno che alcuni vogliono far credere.
Non parliamo poi della difesa e del centrocampo, semplicemente imbarazzanti.


----------



## Giangy (25 Maggio 2019)

Ma anche gli ultimi due acquisti di Gennaio scorso, Djalo e Abanda, il difensore sembrava che era partito benino, ma poi ha fatto alcuni disastri in difesa, in alcune partite. Abanda non posso giudicarlo molto, ha avuto meno occasioni di partire titolare, però boh... non mi sembra questo fenomeno.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Con il pareggio con la Fiorentina il Milan primavera retrocede in Primavera due.



_ripartire dai giovani (cit.)_


----------



## Raryof (25 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non per girare il coltello nella piaga, ma anche Gattuso è passato dalla primavera in tempi recenti.
> 
> Eppure una volta dal nostro settore giovanile uscivano Baresi, Maldini, Albertini ... ma che sta succedendo?



Voi magari non ci credete ma dove passa Gattuso generalmente non rimane più nulla.
-28 ore precise precise se non ci sarà recupero.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Con il pareggio con la Fiorentina il Milan primavera retrocede in Primavera due.



Peccato. Ma non è una tragedia.

Stagione maledetta, iniziata male, senza pianificazione, e continuata peggio con una gestione confusa.
A livello di primavera c'è tanto da fare, sembra paradossale ma molto più che per la prima squadra.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Con il pareggio con la Fiorentina il Milan primavera retrocede in Primavera due.





Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Fece giusto in tempo a beccare una bella cinquina dal Sassuolo, tanto per gradire. E giustamente è stato premiato con la promozione.



Fece molto meglio, il Milan era nelle prime posizioni, non certo in zona retrocessione.

Al di là di questo c'è da dire che abbiamo scelto di giocare con una squadra di giocatori d'età inferiore alle altre e lo abbiamo pagato perchè evidentemente non c'è gran talento.


----------



## Ema2000 (25 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non per girare il coltello nella piaga, ma anche Gattuso è passato dalla primavera in tempi recenti.
> 
> Eppure una volta dal nostro settore giovanile uscivano Baresi, Maldini, Albertini ... ma che sta succedendo?



Fra i tanti danni creati da Galliani negli ultimi anni, occorre riconoscergli che era riuscito a dare una discreta organizzazine al settore giovanile, magari non avevamo tirato fuori fuoriclasse epocali come Baresi e Maldini,

ma gente come Cristante, Petagna, Calabria, De Sciglio, Locatelli, Cutrone, Donnarumma hanno o potranno garantire succose plusvalenze, poi per motivi incomprensibili dai cinesi in avanti si è deciso di smontare tutto, basti pensare a quest'anno che si è rinunciato alla squadra B che per me era una grande opportunità per far maturare gente come appunto Petagna e Cristante senza svenderli prima.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Maggio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Fece molto meglio, il Milan era nelle prime posizioni, non certo in zona retrocessione.
> 
> Al di là di questo c'è da dire che abbiamo scelto di giocare con una squadra di giocatori d'età inferiore alle altre e lo abbiamo pagato perchè evidentemente non c'è gran talento.



Infatti lasciare la squadra a Lupi è stato molto peggio, anche se il problema serio quest'anno è stato appunto l'età e la qualità basse di un settore abbandonato a se stesso dopo che era stato devastato.


----------



## kekkopot (25 Maggio 2019)

Questo è il famoso progetto under 25


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2019)

Vergognoso


----------



## gabri65 (25 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Fra i tanti danni creati da Galliani negli ultimi anni, occorre riconoscergli che era riuscito a dare una discreta organizzazine al settore giovanile, magari non avevamo tirato fuori fuoriclasse epocali come Baresi e Maldini,
> 
> ma gente come Cristante, Petagna, Calabria, De Sciglio, Locatelli, Cutrone, Donnarumma hanno o potranno garantire succose plusvalenze, poi per motivi incomprensibili dai cinesi in avanti si è deciso di smontare tutto, basti pensare a quest'anno che si è rinunciato alla squadra B che per me era una grande opportunità per far maturare gente come appunto Petagna e Cristante senza svenderli prima.



Questo purtroppo fa parte della grande incompetenza, stupidità ed arroganza di chi arriva a fare il padrone in un settore non suo, forte solo della sua posizione finanziaria.

Soltanto per rimarcare che adesso si è proprietari, e come per far capire che le cose cambiano e si è detentori della sapienza, allora si disfa tutto ciò che esiste, anche le cose che funzionano bene. Anche solo per piazzare i propri scagnozzi, in genere ancora più stupidi e quindi più arroganti.

Ben diverso dalla saggezza delle dinastie dei regnanti di un tempo, che cercavano di mantenere laddove possibile la struttura esistente, apportando solo cambiamenti relativi.

Invece adesso conta fare la voce grossa, a sproposito, e con tanto di incapaci al seguito. Questi sono i risultati.


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

non c'è da stupirsi,hanno investito più nel Milan femminile che nel calcio giovanile.
comunque in fin dei conti il campionato dei ragazzini conta relativamente,l'importante è avere giusti maestri per guidarli ed osservatori per tesserarli da altre realtà.
se la serie b fa così pena e non riesci a migliorare i giovani,puoi sempre darli in prestito nei campionati dilettantistici dove peraltro per regolamento servono gli under.


----------



## Albijol (26 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Con il pareggio con la Fiorentina il Milan primavera retrocede in Primavera due.



Ora e sempre, "Grazie" Mirabelli


----------



## uolfetto (26 Maggio 2019)

è vero che nella primavera non conta vincere ma formare calciatori, ma è comunque il caso che giochino nel livello massimo (la serie A) della categoria per essere "forgiati" al meglio.


----------

